# webcamXP software uninstall problem



## Dramen

I've been testing out some webcam monitoring software to set up in my house as a security measure while I'm not home, and tried out webcamXP free (single source) but didn't like it.  Went to uninstall it in control panel - programs and features and I get this error message but it hasn't been uninstalled at all.






I'd appreciate a walkthrough or link on how I can completely remove this program.:good:


----------



## johnb35

Reinstall the software and then try uninstalling it.


----------



## Dramen

yeah, no luck with that, still getting the same message.


----------



## johnb35

Download and run the revo uninstaller.

http://www.revouninstaller.com/


----------



## Dramen

That did the job.  A very nice program to use too, I love well designed software. Thanks for the help.


----------

